# My Happy Room Academy Scores



## JasonBurrows (Apr 17, 2011)

Please use this topic to post your HRA Scores.



Spoiler: My Scores



Animal Crossing: Population Growing: 132.537
Animal Crossing Wild World: 277.768
Animal Crossing Let's Go to the City: 252.141
*GRAND TOTAL: 662.446 Points*


----------



## Chimera (Apr 17, 2011)

I never got past 16,000.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 17, 2011)

I remember I always had a lot due to having a lot of Gyroid Feng Shui.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 17, 2011)

My latest score was 33,333 points.


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 17, 2011)

City Folk: 155,756 good feng shui room!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 21, 2011)

250,000 (ish) - Wild World

224,000 (ish) - Lets go to the city


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't know on PG or WW (haven't played recently), but around 130,000 on ACCF last time I remember.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 22, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Please use this topic to post your HRA Scores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My new scores are as follows:


Spoiler: Newest HRA Scores



My Happy Room Academy Scores:
Animal Crossing: PG: 132.537
Animal Crossing Wild World: 277.768
Animal Crossing LGttC: 253.752
GRAND TOTAL: 664.057 Points


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 22, 2011)

my highest was about 33.000


----------



## SamXX (May 23, 2011)

That's a lot of points Jason... O_O

I think I might make a log when AC3DS comes out of all of my HRA scores every time I get scored.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 23, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> That's a lot of points Jason... O_O
> 
> I think I might make a log when AC3DS comes out of all of my HRA scores every time I get scored.


 My interior decorating skills on Animal Crossing games are indeed excellent.


----------



## Skipper82342 (May 30, 2011)

mine is in 80.66


----------

